# Alec Baldwin - anti 2A



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

So it appears that Mr Baldwin a outspoken liberal against gun rights for citizens has now killed more people with his prop gun than I have with anything in my gun safe.
Perhaps a little fire arms knowledge on his behalf would have done him a little good.
BoF 








Alec Baldwin has been outspoken against gun rights activists


Alec Baldwin has a history of speaking out against gun rights activists. The actor shot and killed a cinematographer on the set of his film "Rust" on Thursday in what he called a "tragic accident."




www.foxnews.com













Alec Baldwin was told firearm was unloaded, search warrant says: report


An assistant director on the New Mexico movie set of the movie "Rust" was unaware that a gun being handed to actor Alec Baldwin on Thursday contained live rounds, a search warrant filed in a Santa Fe court said, according to reports.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Box of frogs said:


> So it appears that Mr Baldwin a outspoken liberal against gun rights for citizens has now killed more people with his prop gun than I have with anything in my gun safe.
> Perhaps a little fire arms knowledge on his behalf would have done him a little good.
> BoF
> 
> ...


A properly trained six year old would never have done this. The hypocrisy is overwhelming.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> So it appears that Mr Baldwin a outspoken liberal against gun rights for citizens has now killed more people with his prop gun ....


And as many as one of Ted Kennedy's cars.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

While it is tragic both for the deceased and Mr. Baldwin, if he's treated like a normal American, he ought to face charges of Reckless Discharge of a firearm and involuntary manslaughter. We can be pretty sure that he didn't intend to kill that nice lady. But his negligent actions are the proximate cause of her death.

Perhaps 5 years in a New Mexico Prison will set his mind to rest. On a more somber note, he's going to have to live with his guilt for the rest of his life.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The glitch in him not facing any charges as an actor is....he was also a producer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not enough facts known yet...
I despise the man, but that doesn't mean I want him punished without cause.
It all comes down to who a jury believes was responsible.
Initial reports are that there was a union walkout due to safety concerns. The propmaster was not part of the local union that does this work. There is a speculative report that the gun could have actually belonged to Baldwin, but this is not yet confirmed.

I consider career actors to be toddlers. They are told where to stand, what to say, what to do, and just have to make it convincing. They assume that everyone else is taking care of them, and that when they are handed a gun for a scene, it's already been triple checked.

Since there is not yet any motive presented for why Baldwin would have hurt anyone, or why anyone preparing the gun would have wanted to cause harm, this will fall into the category of negligent homicide. Who gets the charge is the remaining question.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Frankly, I don't think Baldwin is capable of any serious or capitol crime. He's an 'actor' in the very loose sense. And usually guys like Baldwin have dozens of servants and butlers to wipe his butt any time anything truly serious manifests itself. Like, perhaps his waffles have the edges burned, or his former Mercedes has waxing marks on the hood, that sort of thing.

As for law enforcement, I doubt if a serious cop would even get into the studio. Baldwin wouldn't be of the topic anyway, it would be his manager who did all the heavy lifting.

So, a young woman is dead. My guess is that Baldwin will make one or two visits to his psychiatrist, he'll have a good cry, pick up a copy of 'People' or 'Life" and then he crawl into his new Maserati--and all the while forget "_what's her name_"...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My question is WHY was even a safe or clear weapon pointed at a individual or two and the trigger pulled??

First rule is always treat every firearm as if it's loaded, RIGHT.

It's OK, he was playing or I mean acting so he gets a pass?? Put the prick in jail.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A person has been shot and killed, another wounded. If this incident was you or I and not linked to a Hollywood type, someone would have been in handcuffs yesterday while the investigation was in process. 
It is very early and not all the facts are out but from what I have read Mr Baldwin should be concerned for his future as a free man. 
BoF.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Box of frogs*, I'm glad you responded. My view was just to punch a hole in all the Hollywood nonsense. These are the guys who "quote Shakespeare" but don't know who he is. Yes, there are actors who can sing Bali Ha'i but never imagined they were actually standing on it. Well, what did you expect? The Japanese left that island since actors will eat free food all day and talk about themselves all night.

I was thinking about making a cheap plastic statue--naming it "lo Stivale" and providing a rumor that only the most profound actor will be getting a Testarossa. I assume half of the actors will shoot the other half...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Chipper said:


> My question is WHY was even a safe or clear weapon pointed at a individual or two and the trigger pulled??
> 
> First rule is always treat every firearm as if it's loaded, RIGHT.
> 
> It's OK, he was playing or I mean acting so he gets a pass?? Put the prick in jail.


Do you not understand how movies are made? They frequently point guns AT the camera.

Its incredible the lack of basic knowledge shown on here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Do you not understand how movies are made? They frequently point guns AT the camera.
> 
> Its incredible the lack of basic knowledge shown on here.


So when they have a shoot out on set, it's for real, not faked? Wow, it's good to know we have an expert on most everything in life here. How fortunate we are.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Apparently, prop guns are discernible from real guns. Prop guns have modified barrels so real bullets won't fit in them. So, why wasn't it noticed?

I don't know the details. I'd like to know why it was pointed at people.
It seems like a case for....................................COLUMBO! Or, Jessica Fletcher!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Do you not understand how movies are made? They frequently point guns AT the camera.
> 
> Its incredible the lack of basic knowledge shown on here.


Your right I don't spend a lot of time playing cowboy for a camera. However I would assume somebody is behind said camera and I shouldn't point a gun at it. Pretty basic knowledge.

Lack of basic knowledge, with an attitude like that. My guess is you won't last long once the SHTF.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Do you not understand how movies are made? They frequently point guns AT the camera.
> 
> Its incredible the lack of basic knowledge shown on here.


You ever tried changing your tact a bit?
A majority of your posts are calling out what you think are failures of others, and generally include an insult.
If you honestly think the people here don't understand simple things, try to teach them with reason and rationale, and keep the petty jabs to yourself.
I'd caution you though... a lot of folks on here know far more than they let on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

charito said:


> Apparently, prop guns are discernible from real guns. Prop guns have modified barrels so real bullets won't fit in them. So, why wasn't it noticed?
> 
> I don't know the details. I'd like to know why it was pointed at people.
> It seems like a case for....................................COLUMBO! Or, Jessica Fletcher!



Word now is... this 'prop' gun was used, after hours, _at a range_. And the po-po found both blank and live rounds on the set.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Real Old Man said:


> While it is tragic both for the deceased and Mr. Baldwin, if he's treated like a normal American, he ought to face charges of Reckless Discharge of a firearm and involuntary manslaughter. We can be pretty sure that he didn't intend to kill that nice lady. But his negligent actions are the proximate cause of her death.
> 
> Perhaps 5 years in a New Mexico Prison will set his mind to rest. On a more somber note, he's going to have to live with his guilt for the rest of his life.


People like Baldwin don't feel guilt or remorse for anything. He feels he's above the law and not accountable for his actions, it's always someone else's fault. He'll slither away scott free, count on it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> On a more somber note, he's going to have to live with his guilt for the rest of his life.


I doubt he gives two shits about it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

charito said:


> Apparently, prop guns are discernible from real guns. Prop guns have modified barrels so real bullets won't fit in them. So, why wasn't it noticed?
> 
> I don't know the details. I'd like to know why it was pointed at people.
> It seems like a case for....................................COLUMBO! Or, Jessica Fletcher!


Nope.
Very often real guns are used.
In this particular case I read today that one crew member told the FBI in an affidavit that a Colt was used.

But, things are different today than in the Jimmy Cagney movies of the 1930's when real guns firing real bullets were used. (I read this in his autobiography "Cagney By Cagney")


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

It's coming out now that the shot was fired while he practicing his quick draw....They not were not even filming.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Guns & Gadgets Youtube channel showed a news article screenshot of an initial report concerning the director asking for a reshoot of a scene. To which Baldwin replied (jokingly) something like, "A reshoot? How about I just shoot you both?", and he pulled the trigger. Completely unconfirmed as of yet, but damning if true.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a sneaky suspicion we'll never really know the whole truth. I'm sure a lot of info will be 'swept under the rug' and never see the light of day again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Reuters is reporting that, according to affidavit statements, Baldwin was practicing a cross-body holster draw from a seated position during a rehearsal when "the weapon fired".
This whole story is being told as if the gun magically shot itself.
Notice the article's title, "Alec Baldwin was aiming at camera when gun discharged - affidavit".
The narrative was being written before the body was even cold. Alec will be made to be the 3rd victim in this incident, instead of a possible perpetrator.









Alec Baldwin was aiming at camera when gun discharged - affidavit


Alec Baldwin was drawing a revolver across his body and pointing it at a camera during rehearsal on the set of "Rust" when the weapon fired and struck the cinematographer in the chest, according to an affidavit released on Sunday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm reading that the crew was plinking for fun during down times, despite complaining about long work days. Then, there was an assistant director who had been fired from a set in AR (about 2 h from me actually) for sloppy firearms discipline on another set. 









Assistant director of Baldwin film fired from Northwest Arkansas movie set after gun went off


Dave Halls was fired from the production of "Freedom's Path" after a gun went off on set and wounded a film crew member.




www.5newsonline.com












District attorney hasn't ruled out criminal charges in fatal shooting on 'Rust' set | CNN


A district attorney in New Mexico hasn't ruled out criminal charges in the death of Halyna Hutchins on the "Rust" movie set, a spokesperson confirmed Tuesday, noting the shooting remains under active investigation.




www.cnn.com





The idiocy is mind-boggling. We have hundreds or thousands of live-fire military drills per day in this country without manslaughter occurring. 

Take home message: Just stay away from professional actors and movie sets.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You ever tried changing your tact a bit?
> A majority of your posts are calling out what you think are failures of others, and generally include an insult.
> If you honestly think the people here don't understand simple things, try to teach them with reason and rationale, and keep the petty jabs to yourself.
> I'd caution you though... a lot of folks on here know far more than they let on.


As do I…


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> As do I…


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Your right I don't spend a lot of time playing cowboy for a camera. However I would assume somebody is behind said camera and I shouldn't point a gun at it. Pretty basic knowledge.
> 
> Lack of basic knowledge, with an attitude like that. My guess is you won't last long once the SHTF.



It's one of the safety rules. Never point a gun at people, whether it's loaded, or not.
Furthermore, Baldwin was simply practicing a draw. Does it matter where he's facing at that point?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The narrative was being written before the body was even cold. Alec will be made to be the 3rd victim in this incident, instead of a possible perpetrator.


A story as only celluloid can deliver...








CHILLING Development In ‘Rust’ On-Set Shooting – Saboteur Slipped LIVE ROUND In Ammo Box, Lawyers Allege


As more details come out, it keeps getting worse.




www.lifezette.com




Who's taking odds on this tragic event becoming its own movie in 3-5 years?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The rumor I read was that it was a Trump supporter getting even for Baldwin's SNL performances.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s too bad he didn’t have it pointed at his own head.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> It’s too bad he didn’t have it pointed at his own head.


I don't wish any harm to his family but I hope he suffers from this until he dies.
And not for his stance on President Trump. 
He is an arrogant and vile imbecile.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The narrative was being written before the body was even cold. Alec will be made to be the 3rd victim in this incident, instead of a possible perpetrator.


And it is. Here is a headlne from USA Today

*Alec Baldwin and the neglected trauma of unintentional killing*









Alec Baldwin and the neglected trauma of unintentional killing


Alec Baldwin accidentally killed cinematographer Halyna Hutchins in the deadly "Rust" shooting. His trauma is important too.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> And it is. Here is a headlne from USA Today
> 
> *Alec Baldwin and the neglected trauma of unintentional killing*
> 
> ...


At least they were honest enough to clearly state that it was he who fired the gun.

I still can't get passed the fact that, if this had happened anywhere else, in any other scenario imaginable, it would STILL be the person who pulled the trigger at fault.
If I was a gun store owner, an "expert" in firearms, and I handed a customer a firearm and declared aloud to the entire store "COLD GUN", and that customer proceeded to shoot their spouse dead because they pulled the trigger on what they were told was an unloaded gun, the law makes no bones about the situation. Negligent homicide charges exist explicitly for this type of scenario. The shooter is charged, and anyone that may have lead to the incident can also face charges.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> At least they were honest enough to clearly state that it was he who fired the gun.
> 
> I still can't get passed the fact that, if this had happened anywhere else, in any other scenario imaginable, it would STILL be the person who pulled the trigger at fault.
> If I was a gun store owner, an "expert" in firearms, and I handed a customer a firearm and declared aloud to the entire store "COLD GUN", and that customer proceeded to shoot their spouse dead because they pulled the trigger on what they were told was an unloaded gun, the law makes no bones about the situation. Negligent homicide charges exist explicitly for this type of scenario. The shooter is charged, and anyone that may have lead to the incident can also face charges.


It seems the narrative they are taking to court is that the armorer had no idea there was live ammo there. A disgruntled employee must have done this to sabotage the movie.

Gun safety rules be damned, Alec is above that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Baldwin's interview with Clintonista, George Stephanopoulos, has opened up a brand new can-o-worms on this topic.
If you didn't catch it, Baldwin openly admitted to dropping the hammer on the firearm and stated that's when it "went off".
It's been stated that the firearm used was a single-action Colt Army .45LC.
I don't have one, and have never fired one, but from what I can find, the only way to drop the hammer with sufficient force to touch off the primer is to pull the trigger while lowering the hammer. If the hammer is not pulled enough to be half-cocked, it does not have enough power to ignite the primer if let go. If the hammer is only half-cocked, it can't be lowered without pulling the trigger. If the hammer is fully cocked, it can only be dropped manually by pulling the trigger and easing the hammer forward.
Baldwin openly states that he "let the hammer go". The only way a hammer moves forward freely is if the trigger has been pulled to release the sear.

If I'm wrong on any of this operation, correct me.
If I'm not, Baldwin has admitted to negligent homicide on camera.

Following the release of this interview, Baldwin deleted his more active verified Twitter account. He still has another, but it wasn't the most used and had not bee used to make any statements about this situation.
I hope his nights are filled with anxiety attacks and constant bouts with his internal demons that never let him sleep.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, that one goes over the mechanics, but doesn't cover the results using active rounds. (such as dropping the hammer before reaching half-cocked position.
This one below does, but with a different gun. This one doesn't cover the mechanics of lowering the hammer, so it's incomplete for the topic as well.
So the viewer must make inferences, which I don't like relying on.
Thus the request for verification.





Does anyone here have personal experience that can verify this info with a single-action Colt Army .45?
Is it possible to drop the hammer before reaching the half-cocked position, and touch off a primer?
Baldwin claims he never pulled the trigger. I call BS.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The problem with using a similar wheel gun is it's just that........ it's similar. It may be the exact same make and model. Heck, the serial number can be 1 away from the one Alec used.

But it's still just _similar_. Who knows what the life of that particular firearm has been like. What, if any, modifications have been made? Repairs? Or _lack_ of repairs? "Experts" can chime in on YouBoob till the cows come home. Unless they can get thier paws of the actual murder weapon, they're just gonna spew opinion.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

….,,,


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> At least they were honest enough to clearly state that it was he who fired the gun.
> 
> I still can't get passed the fact that, if this had happened anywhere else, in any other scenario imaginable, it would STILL be the person who pulled the trigger at fault.
> If I was a gun store owner, an "expert" in firearms, and I handed a customer a firearm and declared aloud to the entire store "COLD GUN", and that customer proceeded to shoot their spouse dead because they pulled the trigger on what they were told was an unloaded gun, the law makes no bones about the situation. Negligent homicide charges exist explicitly for this type of scenario. The shooter is charged, and anyone that may have lead to the incident can also face charges.


I teach my kids to assume any weapon they are handed is loaded and ready to fire until they confirm otherwise. How difficult a concept is this?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedSky said:


> I teach my kids to assume any weapon they are handed is loaded and ready to fire until they confirm otherwise. How difficult a concept is this?


If you're a liberal moron this concept is almost impossible to grasp.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> If you're a liberal moron this concept is almost impossible to grasp.


It almost gets to the root difference between a conservative minded person and a liberal minded person.
The one who understands and accepts personal responsibility is more often than not a conservative in act and deed, regardless of how they were raised to vote. They eventually reach a point where they align their political selves with their personal selves. The in vogue term for this is "being red-pilled".
The one who denies personal responsibility and expects society at large to be their safety net is more often than not a liberal in all aspects. There's a reason you never hear the term "blue-pilled"... well, some of you older guys might here it more than others. 😁


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The one who denies personal responsibility and expects society at large to be their safety net is more often than not a liberal in all aspects.


Personal responsibility is not in their vocabulary. They were not taught it either. It's much easier on them to blame others than to look in the mirror.


----------

